# My Music !



## eduard (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello!
I've recently written a new classical composition, and would love any feedback on it.
It's the first track (entitled Tides of Eternity) on my mypace:
www.myspace.com/epmmusic
I've also made a video for the song which i've uploaded to youtube: 




I shot the ocean scenes whilst on holiday in Brazil.
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated 
Eduard


----------



## xkatyx (Dec 31, 2007)

*Wow*

I love it!
It's one of the most refreshing pieces ive heard in quite a while. 
And i've heard a lot of classical music in my time.
keep it up
Well done!


----------

